# Columbia County Oregon Riders... who's out there?



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

Howdy

Cross post, since I'm getting no love on BF

Local riders from Scappoose/Saint Helens/Columbia City/etc out there? Anyone on Strava? Are there any local clubs out here? Any fairly open, semi-organized, loose affiliations? Any fellow soloists looking for someone to race between 'Poose and Saint Helens with? Facebook pages? ETC?

-B


----------



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

Bump...

I started a facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/groups/508738899252669/ - Columbia County Cycling

All these guys I see riding 30 must be riding out from Portland, I guess

Or they're not forum dwellers


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Most are going to be from Portland ... It's just a numbers thing.

I'm on the opposite side of the hill from you in Hillsboro, but spend a lot of time in the hills and occassionally will do a Hillsboro/Vernonia/Scappose/Hillsboro loop ... it's a pretty awesome route and runs just short of 100 miles.

I'm on STRAVA but am not near the top of any of the East side climbs, however am in the top 10 up West Side Logie, Pumpkin Ridge and Moreland road climbs.


----------

